# Bunny Games



## Becknutt (May 7, 2007)

Here is a videoof Floppy with one of his favorite games. It's a toilet paper roll,with some treats in it and I fold the ends so he has to get it out.What games do you play with your rabbits?? 








Link:http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c129/becknutt/?action=view&amp;current=KIF_1073.flv


Edit: The inserted video did not work, so here is a link instead.


----------



## Flashy (May 7, 2007)

I play hide and seek with mine, lol, but you can't take photos of that, and I have no idea about filming, lol.

It looks like Floppy loves that game 

I have boxes, like empty boxes that might have had things in, or thingslike that, that I fill with goodies, treats, toys, wood chews, allsorts, and then give them to them in the run, and they throw them aboutgetting out all the goodies. they love that


----------



## SnickersMommy (May 9, 2007)

My silly Snickers likes to play with my living room drapes:






Here's a short video of this "game":

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbUPOLvKDb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbUPOLvKDb8[/ame]

Snickers has an unfortunate tendency to bump into the wall or thewindow when he's playing with the drapes. Andwhen I'm sittingon the floor nearby, he's been known to bump into me too.


----------

